# Hell Ya



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2008)

Hell ya today was a good day…after a trip to Toys R Us so the kids could spend some gift cards…(Why is it that when they get gift cards it costs me more $…..) and some company for lunch. I decided it was time to fire up the Yabba Dabba Grill….and fortify my self for the couple thousand pieces of legos we need to put together…2 Indiana Jones sets…and the Imperial Star Destroyer (the mrs got that one for me).  In order to brave the elements I needed to hydrate myself with a few pops with the foam on top…summer winter fall or spring…a beer just tastes better when consumed next to a grill….
















And for dessert ….probably the best brownies ever..



Burp!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks Yabba Dabba delicious!
Uh......you still play with Legos?


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that’s what I’m talkin about...a meal fit for a king. Nice job wittdog.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with still playing with legos. 

I do it daily. 

Just make sure to pick the darn things up at the end of the night nothing worse than going for a midnight potty break and walking on one with bare feet.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2008)

By jeez there Dave, with all that food one would guess that John Pen was coming over for lunch!    Hey Puff, whats wrong with legos?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 22, 2008)

I want pictures of the Lego sets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 22, 2008)

AWESOME PLATED PIC DAVE!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW good looking meal.  I'll ask again are yall basting the asparagus with anything besides the bacon and if so what?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2008)

Here you go Helen





















As for the Asparugus....I keep a bottle of EVOO that I've put Salt Pepper and Granulated Garlic in....and hit them with a little of that.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2008)

What a way to spend the day.  Eat, Drink and be Merry....... Well at the very least Eat, Drink and put Lego's together.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dave you looked really confused assembling the Legos  
Legos sure have come a long way since I was a kid


----------



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2008)

What you do for one you have to do for the other




















And yes that says 1366 pieces



That’s the one the mrs got for me…we have an lego xwing built…and the Falcon ½ Built and another star wars ship with a ring..


----------



## Unity (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Greg, we really need a Lego forum.

D looks a little draggy. Is he still getting back up to speed? 

--John
(Diva, you haven't lived 'til you've stepped on a jack in bare feet.)


----------



## john pen (Feb 22, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> By jeez there Dave, with all that food one would guess that John Pen was coming over for lunch!



We'll be there in the morning for breakfast (and leftovers)..Dave, should we bring freezer bags and tupperware ?


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 22, 2008)

Great meal Dave.

Lego, ahhhh, brings back many fond memories of sitting at the table with my son many years ago.

Where did the time go?


----------



## backyardbbq (Feb 22, 2008)

They have come a long way, I remember playing with legos when I was little. That is untill I left some out on the floor and my dad stepped on them. :roll:


----------



## john a (Feb 23, 2008)

That was a lot of good looking food Dave, storing it for the rest of winter? Good food, pops, legos, and kids, doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 23, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Hey Greg, we really need a Lego forum.
> 
> D looks a little draggy. Is he still getting back up to speed?
> 
> ...



Ouch! I rember that.
Looks real good Dave, the food too


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 23, 2008)

One cool thread Dave!!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 24, 2008)

Good stuff Dave! Looks like you guys had a great day. Now where the hell did I park my BigWheel?  Not in Texas I hope.


----------



## WildFireEric (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pictures. I think I know what we did wrong tonite: we failed to bacon wrap our fried zucchini. will keep that in mind. Nice job on food and toys.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

Looked like a great day with the boys Dave.


----------



## crossroads1 (Mar 6, 2008)

great pix, i bet dinner was excellent.  i hope the stella artois truck in the first pic was headed to your house!


----------

